# Any English Speaking teenagers around the Antequera area?



## king_jose

Hey everyone, 
I'm a 16 year old boy and am looking for other teenagers around my area to meet. If there are any reading this please reply.


----------



## Tallulah

king_jose said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm a 16 year old boy and am looking for other teenagers around my area to meet. If there are any reading this please reply.




King Jose,

As a mother, I think there are far better web based chat sites for someone of your age and I really don't think you will get much help on here as, you will understand, there's no way of verifying your identity and your age.

Please understand this is out of concern for you as a "16 year old" visiting this site and for information that there are far better suited internet options available to you should you need it. I would imagine that as you are supposedly an Expat in Spain, from your homepage, if you are at school then there are activities and various ways via a more suitable route in which you can meet and befriend people of your own age. 

I'm sorry, but I don't think an open forum such as this is the place to solicit potential friendships with teenagers for many reasons - one obviously being personal security.


Tallulah.


----------



## king_jose

Tallulah said:


> King Jose,
> 
> As a mother, I think there are far better web based chat sites for someone of your age and I really don't think you will get much help on here as, you will understand, there's no way of verifying your identity and your age.
> 
> Please understand this is out of concern for you as a "16 year old" visiting this site and for information that there are far better suited internet options available to you should you need it. I would imagine that as you are supposedly an Expat in Spain, from your homepage, if you are at school then there are activities and various ways via a more suitable route in which you can meet and befriend people of your own age.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't think an open forum such as this is the place to solicit potential friendships with teenagers for many reasons - one obviously being personal security.
> 
> 
> Tallulah.


Okay, thanks for the reply anway.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

*English speaking teens*

Sorry King Jose,
can't help you either, but there MUST be other English speaking teenagers in your area. Why not ask your English teacher at school, or in a local academy where they teach First Certificate English for example (that means they'll have a good enough level to speak to you) You could offer to go in to talk about being English in Spain or what ever
Another idea is to offer conversation classes or help sessions for people of your own age. Think of a topic and talk about it with them football, school, what they want to do when they leave school, music...Do it now as we are in exam season, or offer it for the summer when people are revising for re sits of exams in September.
By the way, I agree with Talulah that this might not be the best place to get in touch with teenagers, but at least you tried to do something, so well done!
Good luck
Let me know how you get on.
PW


----------



## Stravinsky

You need to be going here .... I wouldn't post on adult forums, I know that sounds condescending but they are a friendly lot here, but not on some other forums

I know we arent allowed to post links to competing forums, but in view of the subject matter of this I hope the mods will allow this link to a specialist teenage ex pats site

TeenxPats - Teenage Expat Community Site (Powered by phpFoX)


----------



## SteveHall

NO probs at all Strav. Very good advice, thanks


----------

